# Im in the mental hospital.



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

To be clear, Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital or psych ward. Its inevitable now, I have to go to the mental hospital now because I said Im "suicidal".

Time for a vacation.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To be clear, Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital or psych ward. Its inevitable now, I have to go to the mental hospital now because I said Im "suicidal".
> 
> Time for a vacation.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Are you suicidal? I'm glad that you are there, please try to be receptive to any help they can give you. Keep in mind, it is possible you are incorrect regarding your beliefs, perhaps you can start to heal from your christ complex now...


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 17, 2014)

Just don't let them drill any holes in your head. 
I hear the drugs are awesome there.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck dude, hope you get better.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you suicidal? I'm glad that you are there, please try to be receptive to any help they can give you. Keep in mind, it is possible you are incorrect regarding your beliefs, perhaps you can start to heal from your christ complex now...


Im not suicidal, Im bored with My life and Im poor. If I was rich, I would have plenty to do and I would be fine,

I dont need any help from doctors, mentally Im very stable.

I could be wrong about all My beliefs, but facts are still going to be facts, and I believe in many facts too.

My Christ complex is not going to go away, no medication is going to change that... but I have learned not to tell people Im Christ in person, I learned that a long time ago. Im not bothered by My Christ complex either, it doesnt get in My way.

P.S. I dont know if Im going to be able to blog when I go to the psych ward, but its possible. You might not hear from Me for a long time.

~PEACE~


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2014)

this was largely unsurprising.

be well, hay-zeus. and watch out for your cornhole.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ringsixty said:


> Just don't let them drill any holes in your head.
> I hear the drugs are awesome there.


I dont think they perform labotomies any more, thats against the law, I think.

The drugs a mental hospital gives you is NOT supposed to get you high but hopefully make a person normal and functional.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Good luck dude, hope you get better.


I dont need to get better, Im fine, Im just taking a little vacation.

~PEACE~


----------



## NorthofEngland (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont think they perform labotomies any more, thats against the law, I think.
> 
> The drugs a mental hospital gives you is NOT supposed to get you high but hopefully make a person normal and functional.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Antipsychotic medications are not enjoyable.
Frustrating they are.
Euphoric they are not.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you tell them you're God yet? Maybe there was some confusion. Did you ask if I Can stay the night?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> this was largely unsurprising.
> 
> be well, hay-zeus. and watch out for your cornhole.


Yeah, the last time I went to a mental hospital or took a vacation was last winter, a little over a year ago.

Why should I watch out for My "cornhole", its not like prison... and I went to prison in 2009, and I dont think anyone was getting raped there either.

You guys are way too funny. I did get laid a few times I went to a mental hospital, she was hott too. And blow jobs from three different chicks.

~PEACE~


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2014)

man some chicks are crazzy thow i had one try to ram her car into my house one time.. be carefull theyll cut it right off..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Antipsychotic medications are not enjoyable.
> Frustrating they are.
> Euphoric they are not.


Do you know from experience? In other words, are you on antipsycotics?

I get an antipsycotic injection every 3 weeks, it is what it is. Whatever Im taking, I feel fine, I just get bored; thats why Im going on vacation to a mental hospital, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Did you tell them you're God yet? Maybe there was some confusion. Did you ask if I Can stay the night?


I havent seen a doctor yet, I will tell the doctor about My Christ complex, the UFOs that I see, the alien that I saw in 2012, and I will tell the doctor to check out My signature on RIU where I posted all the crazy shit that I belive in.

You guys are all welcome to go to a mental hospital, the only requirement is to be allegedly suicidal. You could stay more then overnight, you can be like Me and maybe stay a month.

For the record, I dont have a God complex, I have a Christ complex: there is a big difference. I dont think or believe Im God, I think and believe Im Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2014)

oh jesus christ.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> man some chicks are crazzy thow i had one try to ram her car into my house one time.. be carefull theyll cut it right off..


Wow, that is crazy. Im glad I never met her.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> oh jesus christ.


Whats the matter Dannyboy?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, the last time I went to a mental hospital or took a vacation was last winter, a little over a year ago.
> 
> Why should I watch out for My "cornhole", its not like prison... and I went to prison in 2009, and I dont think anyone was getting raped there either.
> 
> ...


I find it easier to believe that you're actually christ than the bolded above...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

What's the "H" stand for? Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I find it easier to believe that you're actually christ than the bolded above...


You should believe that Im Christ AND that I got laid a few times and 3 different girls blew Me at a mental hospital because its true. But I cant prove anything I just said, you need to have faith on that one My son.

True story regardless of what you believe.

EDIT- ACTUALLY 2 girls wanted to blow Me at the same time but I forget why that didnt happen, but they both already blew Me and I had sex with one of them. The one I had sex with was cute, the other one was a little bigger. This happened in 2010, I believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> What's the "H" stand for? Jesus H Christ.


Jesus Hoax Christ.

Lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Im sorry you feel that way.

I just wanted to let you guys know that Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital where I may or may not be able to blog. You guys know Me, and some of you guys know that I have been planning on going to the psych ward for some time now. Now I have to go to the mental hospital, there is no going back now. Usually I blog every day on here, but I wanted to let you guys know why you might not see Me.

You got a bunch of things wrong about Me Zaehet, Im not even going to correct where you went wrong on your assumptions about Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

Dude, don't talk to Jesus like that! He bought his house at the age of 18! Wait! Bought a house? I thought you were a carpenter?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Dude, don't talk to Jesus like that! He bought his house at the age of 18! Wait! Bought a house? I thought you were a carpenter?


Fixer upper


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have posted nothing but the truth in this thread, Im in a hospital waiting to go to the mental hospital; this is not "a fabrication to get attention".

I might have said that I said Im "suicidal" to you guys in the OP because thats what I need to say in order to take My vacation. Im not really suicidal, but very bored. I told the doctors and whatnot that Im "suicidal" but not on here.

Im actually an Agnostic person claiming to be Christ, Im still not claiming to be Jesus... there is a difference, Jesua is a fictional character and Christ is My title.

Im not throwing a pity party, Im not expecting anyone to feel bad for Me because (like I said) Im taking a VACATION. Why would someone feel bad for someone thats going on vacation? I just wanted to give you guys the heads up, why I might not be blogging everyday like normal.

I did get My dick sucked in a mental hospital, by three different chicks and Igot laid a few times too. Thats a fact.

What are all My other sappy "Im the victum" bullshit stories? Im curious as to when I ever have a victum mentality?

But you did get some things right; I am 28 years old and I do live with My mother; but I do have a house that I bought with CASH when I was 21 years old. I just cant afford to live in My house right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Dude, don't talk to Jesus like that! He bought his house at the age of 18! Wait! Bought a house? I thought you were a carpenter?


I bought My house with CASH when I was 21 years old, from working on commercial fishing boats and scuba diving for shellfish.

I was a construction worker for about 6 months and I have worked as a carpenter on side jobs.

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

There is just one little side job left to do... Now where did I put that cross!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To be clear, Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital or psych ward. Its inevitable now, I have to go to the mental hospital now because I said Im "suicidal".
> 
> Time for a vacation.
> 
> ~PEACE~


see if they got an extra bed open for me bro...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

"Harold" is the answer!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> There is just one little side job left to do... Now where did I put that cross!


I dont want to die, but we all must die.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

theexpress said:


> see if they got an extra bed open for me bro...


There are always mental hospiitals with beds available.

Its not such a bad place, the mental hospital.

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Jan 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont want to die, but we all must die.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Why we gotta die for?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Why we gotta die for?


Lol, even if we can live for a billion years, we are still going to die.

But I believe in reincarnation, so we will be born again and again etc. That way, you always stay young because you are always born again and again etc.

I could be wrong about being reincarnated into a new body, but thats what I believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should believe that Im Christ AND that I got laid a few times and 3 different girls blew Me at a mental hospital because its true. But I cant prove anything I just said, you need to have faith on that one My son.
> 
> True story regardless of what you believe.
> 
> ...


Dude, getting blown by 1 chick in a *mental hospital* is bad enough, 3 chicks makes you sound like some kind of predator or something


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe you should try steaming out the leads again bro...YOU know the effect the ocean has on ones mind (lunar effect, clean living, refreshing salt, being active)+ you'll be making good coin..win-win


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To be clear, Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital or psych ward. Its inevitable now, I have to go to the mental hospital now because I said Im "suicidal".
> 
> Time for a vacation.
> 
> ~PEACE~


So what led to this, George?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 18, 2014)

The nut house was always more fun than jail.

[video=youtube;3VRiTUyQiQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VRiTUyQiQk[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Why we gotta die for?


Would you really want to live forever?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2014)

Deep! Haha


----------



## NorthRiverNugz (Jan 18, 2014)

You are crazy to have sexy with a psych ward girl. I'd be really scared she would be riding me and then all of a sudden stabbing the shit out of me. If you ever end up in that situation again do it doggy style. Gotta keep your guard up. It's like that gangsta rap shit "fuckin bitches with my boots on" hahahah.

..... you never know they might have watched Lockup: Raw and learned how to make a shank from coffee cup lids or some shit.


and I really want to say "Pics or it didn't happen".

That is all.


----------



## mudminer (Jan 18, 2014)

Its me again George. Just wondering. If you cant afford to have the utilities for your house activated or even afford the gas to get there, how do the taxes get paid on the property? Oh yeah. Get blown soo...uhh...er...I mean...get well soon George. Yeah, yeah I know..."really Im fine. Just need a vacation blah, blah yadda, yadda." Get well George!


----------



## mudminer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh yeah. If they really do want to drill holes...let em. It might be the only way to let the crazy out.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2014)

If you were christ you would be doing something beyond constructive instead of being "bored"...like supplying us all with god bud


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jan 18, 2014)

i thought christ was perfect in everyway,you seem a little huh humm how can i say this ...flawed.i guess you can throw the christ thing out the window and start working on the alien thing glad i could help but if it makes you feel better christians believe we are all children of god so.....


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 18, 2014)

hey george hope all goes well , and i hope you can get things fixed , going to the physc hospital is nothing to be ashamed of and takes alot of courage to go sign yourself in , so well done and lets hope it helps you out .
you should tell them everything about thejesus complex and the alien encountrs etc etc no point in lieing to them , if you want to be helped .
you are still young and have a whole life ahead of you .


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 18, 2014)

Everyone goes through tough times man... Fuck it, just take the vacation... in fact take a vacation from blogging/posting too, probably isn't really beneficial for your psyche at this rate.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 19, 2014)

really... so how is it that you are able to go online?


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 19, 2014)

Its fun and games when your in a mental hospital. But the people you meet there are alright..well some  pray to god bro


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 19, 2014)

And if you don't like to wait. And want to get to the mental hospital already. If your symptons gets notice by your nurse they might inject you this drug that will knock you out.....yea... pray


----------



## Doer (Jan 19, 2014)

You will be OK, I hope. But, it was obvious to some of us you were becoming a bit delusional, as well.

Don't kill yourself. Then you will never have any fun. 

Good luck.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 19, 2014)

Since you are jesus, maybe if you kill yourself, we'll all be saved? Who knows? 

DUN DUN DUUUUUNNNN!!


----------



## Doer (Jan 19, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Since you are jesus, maybe if you kill yourself, we'll all be saved? Who knows?
> 
> DUN DUN DUUUUUNNNN!!


That is the most unfriendly thing I ever seen from you, more Self.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 19, 2014)

It was supposed to be a joke...  

Hence the dun dun duuuun.

I suck at jokes sometimes.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not suicidal, Im bored with My life and Im poor. If I was rich, I would have plenty to do and I would be fine,
> 
> I dont need any help from doctors, mentally Im very stable.
> 
> *I could be wrong about all My beliefs, but facts are still going to be facts, and I believe in many facts too.*


The only 'facts' you've presented have been with regards to your perception of things. Nothing is demonstrable, or testable in any way, shape, or form. 

You THINK/BELIEVE you are Christ. You THINK/BELIEVE you saw an alien.

Neither of those things are factual when you say 'I AM Christ', or 'I saw aliens'. You have changed them from facts about your perception, to assumptions - WHICH ARE NOT FACTS. You don't KNOW if you're Christ, and you don't KNOW that you saw aliens. You only THINK both of those things.



> My Christ complex is not going to go away, no medication is going to change that... but I have learned not to tell people Im Christ in person, I learned that a long time ago. Im not bothered by My Christ complex either, it doesnt get in My way.
> 
> P.S. I dont know if Im going to be able to blog when I go to the psych ward, but its possible. You might not hear from Me for a long time.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Basically, you just told us all that you're going to hide your symptoms from professionals so they won't try to help you.


----------



## Doer (Jan 19, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It was supposed to be a joke...
> 
> Hence the dun dun duuuun.
> 
> I suck at jokes sometimes.


OK. Mine was a joke too, and I suck at it, too. 

Let's get stoned. 1..2..3 Hold it. holdit ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Doer (Jan 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im* not suicidal, Im bored* with My life and Im poor. If I was rich, I would have plenty to do and I would be fine,
> 
> I *dont need any help from doctors*, mentally Im very stable.
> 
> ...


*No, No and NO.*

You have a Christ complex because you are very close to SELF. You experience Christos. OK? That is not other.

That is you.

But, if you think being rich gives you more opportunity to escape boredom, you are so wrong.

You get more opportunity is all. And if you follow lottery winners, you mostly get the opportunity to get flushed out of all money. Mike Tyson disappeared $300 M.

Know self. That is christos. Then you won't be such a drag thinking you are superior to us all.

All have christos. You are lucky you see it, but you don't shoulder that burden well. You punt, really, in fear.

We love Other. It relieves us from various responsibilities. Know SELF. That is the hard part,


----------



## mudminer (Jan 19, 2014)

Well.......George hasn't responded to any of us for a little while now which is unusual for him, even if he is quite repetitive in his responses. His phone may have been mothballed for a spell.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Well.......George hasn't responded to any of us for a little while now which is unusual for him, even if he is quite repetitive in his responses. His phone may have been mothballed for a spell.


Yes. Well, we'll just have to try and carry on without Him for a while...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes. Well, we'll just have to try and carry on without Him for a while...


Ohhhh the agony, the sweet sweet agony!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 19, 2014)

Silly george thinks its just going to be a "vacation"..christ is off to the loony bin by choice? I think george doesn't tell us the whole truth.... Is this the end of days? Lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm fairly certain he can convince them to let him go. That's how mental institutions work right?


----------



## mudminer (Jan 19, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm fairly certain he can convince them to let him go. That's how mental institutions work right?


It's my understanding that George isn't a first time patron of the Psycho Hilton. I'm fairly certain he has enough experience with them to manipulate their SOP to work for his own agenda.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm fairly certain he can convince them to let him go. That's how mental institutions work right?


Maybe they'll have a showing of The Passion of the Christ set to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony...


----------



## ULEN (Jan 19, 2014)

When a light worker goes bad. Infallible hunger for attention.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

chewberto said:


> What's the "H" stand for? Jesus H Christ.


Haloperidol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To be clear, Im in the hospital, waiting to go to the mental hospital or psych ward. Its inevitable now, I have to go to the mental hospital now because I said Im "suicidal".
> 
> Time for a vacation.
> 
> ~PEACE~


George - I knew this was a long time coming but vacations are a good thing..suicidal?..never saw that in you..has something changed?..I wish you the best, my friend..keep us posted.

Schuylaar<3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Do it. Just end it....


It takes a certain kind of individual to say something like that to someone, even if you're not serious about it


----------



## Scroga (Jan 22, 2014)

End what? His boredom? His vacation? George is in hiatus until further notice...


----------



## mudminer (Jan 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> George - I knew this was a long time coming but vacations are a good thing..suicidal?..never saw that in you..has something changed?..I wish you the best, my friend..keep us posted.
> 
> Schuylaar<3


He just went to the hospital using the S word to get himself comitted. He knows how to manipulate the system both for getting himself in and out of the nut hatch. He'll be back. Unfortunately he'll be no better (psychologically) for the experience.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 22, 2014)

And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time, and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats
and they're coming to take me away ha ha

And they're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away ha ha...

​


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 24, 2014)

arrrr man poor george them fuckers have taken his phone away .
he may have a few mental issues but surely they cant take is phone off him can they ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> arrrr man poor george them fuckers have taken his phone away .
> he may have a few mental issues but surely they cant take is phone off him can they ?


They sure can. Once you are deemed a danger to yourself or others you lose your rights for a while. It's not enough to say, "I'm okay now, I was just kidding". The doctors will put you on meds, they even put you in a 'quiet room' if you raise too much hell. After a week or so the psychiatrist will probably let him out when they see he is not a danger to himself or others, only to our forum and our patience...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2014)

Trolling Status : Novice


I give him a C+ for effort, Failed the delivery.


----------



## mudminer (Jan 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> arrrr man poor george them fuckers have taken his phone away .
> he may have a few mental issues but surely they cant take is phone off him can they ?


Alas, I believe they can and they have. A "nut hatch" is nothing if not a controlled environment. Maybe George gave the docs his password and username for the site. I'd pay to see the look on doc's face while he reads Georges post history. I'm sure he'll have lots of (interesting?) stories to tell once he gets out. lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 24, 2014)

It's crazy to think about it. 

"I want to die"

"No! You aren't aloud to!"

"It's my fuckin body, i'll do what i want to it!"

"Fuck that, get em'! Put a coat on him so he can't do it, put him in a cage!"

"Fuuuuuuuck...."


----------



## mudminer (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It's crazy to think about it.
> 
> "I want to die"
> 
> ...


I guess if we're dead we won't be contributing to the coffers of "big pharma" and the gubment doesn't want that. Not when they can be prescribing useless drugs to the living to supposedly make them feel better about living.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 24, 2014)

dbkick said:


> And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
> They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
> to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time, and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats
> and they're coming to take me away ha ha
> ...



From the date you started here, in order to have as many posts as you have, you would have had to post approximately on average 10 times a day, every day, until now. Now THAT is either amazing dedication... or super boredom. Not sure which one, either way, it is an astounding amount of posts. 

I'm high, and drunk, and for some reason decided unbeknown to myself, to do the math.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

You've changed man..lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> From the date you started here, in order to have as many posts as you have, you would have had to post approximately on average 10 times a day, every day, until now. Now THAT is either amazing dedication... or super boredom. Not sure which one, either way, it is an astounding amount of posts.
> 
> I'm high, and drunk, and for some reason decided unbeknown to myself, to do the math.


10 posts a day isn't much. I'm at 16.5 or so


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Im out of the mental hospital guys, I got out last night. So it was pretty much a two week vacation.

No blow jobs, no getting laid either, but Im getting older and Im not as horny as I was when I was younger. But I did make a lot of friends; one woman lives a couple of towns over and she said she is going to let Me ride her horse when we meet up. Most of the people in the mental hospital were very nice but there were a few crazies, but thats inevitable.

The doctor actually took Me off two medications, so now Im just taking lithium for pills and a antiphycotic injection that I have been getting for over a year now. 

The doctor said Im "bipolar scizzoeffective" because I saw an alien and also because of My Christ complex; and I told the doctor about the UFOs that I see. I actually saw some UFOs while I was in the mental hospital, on smoke breaks during the night times.

So Im actually on less medication now, Im suprised because they usually want to increase medications when you go to the psych ward. I feel fine now, but I wasnt suicidal when I went in there, I just wanted to socialize with good people because Im kind of a loner.

So most of the people were very friendly and I got along with just about everyone in there. I would have stayed longer in the hospital if I could blog from My phone; it can get very boring in there, a lot of people just sleep all day in the mental hospital because there isnt much going on.

So I havent changed from when I went in until now, Im still the same old George with the same disposition, with the same "delusions" as some people would say.

I just wish I could have used My phone to blog in there so I could keep you guys updated, now Im going to try and respond to some of your comments. But Im okay, all is well, vacation is over, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, getting blown by 1 chick in a *mental hospital* is bad enough, 3 chicks makes you sound like some kind of predator or something


The girls obviously WANTED to blow Me, they were all old enough. It was a good hospitalization to say thr least, that hospitalization was another vacation.

I didnt rape anyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So what led to this, George?


Ive been telling you guys that I wanted to take a vacation to a mental hospital for a long time now. My house gets pretty boring and I needed a change of pace. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Its me again George. Just wondering. If you cant afford to have the utilities for your house activated or even afford the gas to get there, how do the taxes get paid on the property? Oh yeah. Get blown soo...uhh...er...I mean...get well soon George. Yeah, yeah I know..."really Im fine. Just need a vacation blah, blah yadda, yadda." Get well George!


Hey Mudminer, I pay for My taxes on My house to keep it from getting foreclosed but thats it. I cant afford to live in My house by Myself, I need a roommate or two. My house is all set up for growing, the flowering room has 3 thousand watts and about 1KW in the vegg room. I wouldnt mind renting My house to a grower that would do a proper job. If I was growing in My house, I would be making about 100K a year and money wouldnt be such a problem. But I might just sell My house but Id rather rent it to a grower.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Scroga said:


> If you were christ you would be doing something beyond constructive instead of being "bored"...like supplying us all with god bud


What I have done, you wouldnt understand right now, but the future will understand.

If I had some kind of real power or authority, I would turn this world into a paradise where most everything was affordable, an abundance of goods. I would totally terraform this earth into the garden (of Eden) so to speak. Everyone would have more then enough; I would grow farms everywhere to make it a resource based economy. I would bless and bless and continue blessing. No one would lack the basic essentials, it would be an economy of more then enough.

I have My ways, check out My signature linlks for details. My signature can be found by clicking on "Nevaeh420" in My avatar.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> i thought christ was perfect in everyway,you seem a little huh humm how can i say this ...flawed.i guess you can throw the christ thing out the window and start working on the alien thing glad i could help but if it makes you feel better christians believe we are all children of god so.....


No one is perfect, even Christ. Everyone needs to shit and piss and eat and breath and sleep and everyones shit stinks.

I am flawed, very flawed. I have many problems and I talk about a lot of My problems on RIU. If someone didnt have problems, they would be perfect and better then everyone else. Im on the laymans level, becauase I am a layman; that means most people can understand Me. I dont have a superiority complex or think Im better then anyone else, I actually think Im less then most. But we are all special in our unique ways.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hey george hope all goes well , and i hope you can get things fixed , going to the physc hospital is nothing to be ashamed of and takes alot of courage to go sign yourself in , so well done and lets hope it helps you out .
> you should tell them everything about thejesus complex and the alien encountrs etc etc no point in lieing to them , if you want to be helped .
> you are still young and have a whole life ahead of you .


I told the doctor all of My "problems" that I could think of and he decreased My medications, maybe Im not that crazy after all.

I told the doctor about My Christ complex, the alien I saw in 2012, and about the UFOs that I see.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> really... so how is it that you are able to go online?


Some mental hospitals allow you to use your smart phone but this mental hospital did not allow any phones.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Littlebigpap said:


> Its fun and games when your in a mental hospital. But the people you meet there are alright..well some  pray to god bro


I met one Atheist in the mental hospital and most other people believed in God.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> The only 'facts' you've presented have been with regards to your perception of things. Nothing is demonstrable, or testable in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> You THINK/BELIEVE you are Christ. You THINK/BELIEVE you saw an alien.
> 
> Neither of those things are factual when you say 'I AM Christ', or 'I saw aliens'. You have changed them from facts about your perception, to assumptions - WHICH ARE NOT FACTS. You don't KNOW if you're Christ, and you don't KNOW that you saw aliens. You only THINK both of those things.


Youre right in a way Beef, the fact that I believe Im Christ and that I also saw an alien is subjective, but to Me they are facts because Im certain. But I was referring to the other facts about Myself. And its a fact that I have said and claimed the things that I have said, surely thats a fact. If you believe Me or not, its still a fact that I have said exactly what I have said.




> Basically, you just told us all that you're going to hide your symptoms from professionals so they won't try to help you.


I told the doctor and My intentions were to tell the doctor but Im not going to debate My Christ complex with people in person, thats what I meant.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Silly george thinks its just going to be a "vacation"..christ is off to the loony bin by choice? I think george doesn't tell us the whole truth.... Is this the end of days? Lol


It is the end of days.

When we all die, it will be the end of days. 

I believe I am the Life, the sustainer of Life... but the only way to find out if Im the true Life is to die and see what happens next. But I dont want to die any time soon.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Alas, I believe they can and they have. A "nut hatch" is nothing if not a controlled environment. Maybe George gave the docs his password and username for the site. I'd pay to see the look on doc's face while he reads Georges post history. I'm sure he'll have lots of (interesting?) stories to tell once he gets out. lol


I would never give My password to anyone. But I did offer the doctors a chance to read about Me but they said they didnt have time to read about My beliefs. But I still offered the doctors a chance to read My "drivel". But they are busy.

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2014)

Heeee's BACK! Dun dun duuuuuun!!!!! lmao!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Heeee's BACK! Dun dun duuuuuun!!!!! lmao!!


Yeah, back to the same old naught.

Recently, Ive come to the conclusion that Im just existing, the same mundane routine. Nothing special for Me to do, just blah. I used to have an exciting life but now its the same old same old. 

Maybe Im just getting old.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 1, 2014)

So you're saying you prefer communism?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ilovebush said:


> So you're saying you prefer communism?


How did you draw that conclusion?

Who said anything about communism? I believe in a one world online government. The people could dictate what type of economy they want. Im sure different countries would have different forms of goverence but it would be exclusively up to the people of that said country to dictate their own form of government.

This would be the optimal form of government because the people would be the power and the "politicians". I couldnt give too much more of a gift to the world then the optimal form of governing the people.

The online government would be composed of every willing person over the age of 18. People would be dictating the laws from their smartphones, tablets, and laptops. It would be the biggest political blog in the world except you could vote on laws too. It would be a political evolution and revolution.

Can anyone think of a better way to govern besides letting the whole population do the dictating? It wouldnt just be the utter rich writting the laws, it would be the general population writting the laws.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I met one Atheist in the mental hospital and most other people believed in God.
> 
> ~PEACE~


One atheist in the booby hatch, but many believers. Interesting correlation...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 1, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> One atheist in the booby hatch, but many believers. Interesting correlation...


It goes to show that Atheists are the minority compared to the Theists. There are many Atheists in this world but many more Theists.

Im in the minority too, there arent too many Agnostics compared to Theists either.

I try and like everyone, regardless of their spiritual beliefs. We are all very special gods in a funny way.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Feb 1, 2014)

although I do enjoy your posts.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 2, 2014)

dangledo said:


> although I do enjoy your posts.


Thanks buddy.

I am a little nuts,,, but "nuts" is subjective anyways, so its a matter of opinion.

I enjoy posting and I hope people enjoy what I have to say.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It goes to show that Atheists are the minority compared to the Theists. There are many Atheists in this world but many more Theists.
> 
> Im in the minority too, there arent too many Agnostics compared to Theists either.
> 
> ...


Agnostic and theist aren't diametrically opposed. One can be an agnostic atheist or an agnostic theist. I know you have trouble grasping simple concepts, but we've been over this many times before. Try to remember.


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Party on!

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Agnostic and theist aren't diametrically opposed. One can be an agnostic atheist or an agnostic theist.


Yeah, I know that one can be an Agnostic Theist or an Agnostic Atheist; when did I say I didnt understand that?

But My point is that there are many more Theists compared to Agnostics. Im in the minority being an Agnostic, but thats where I feel safe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I know that one can be an Agnostic Theist or an Agnostic Atheist; when did I say I didnt understand that?
> 
> But My point is that there are many more Theists compared to Agnostics. Im in the minority being an Agnostic, but thats where I feel safe.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You mean there are more gnostic theists compared to agnostic theists? You're still wording it in a way like theists and agnostics have to be distinct from one another.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> You mean there are more gnostic theists compared to agnostic theists? You're still wording it in a way like theists and agnostics have to be distinct from one another.


You must be stoned because My point was simply that Atheists and Agnostics are the minority compared to the Theists. And I understand there can be Agnostic Theists, but they are still Agnostic and therefore in the minority.

The Theists are the majority, and thats the point I was trying to make.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You must be stoned because My point was simply that Atheists and Agnostics are the minority compared to the Theists. And I understand there can be Agnostic Theists, but they are still Agnostic and therefore in the minority.
> 
> *The Theists are the majority,* and thats the point I was trying to make.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You mean the gnostic theists?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 2, 2014)

Glad to have you back! Where do you get to beat off at in a mental hospital? I suppose greasing your loads down the toilet is the norm? Anyway...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> You mean the gnostic theists?


Lol, I dont really know what a gnostic Theist is. Can you explain?

My point is that there are many more people that believe in God, compared to the Atheists or any other sect or form of spirituality.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 3, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Glad to have you back! Where do you get to beat off at in a mental hospital? I suppose greasing your loads down the toilet is the norm? Anyway...


No greasing loads down the toilet for Me. I jerked off right in My bed there.

Im glad to be back but I miss all of My friends I made in the mental hospital, to be honest.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, I dont really know what a gnostic Theist is. Can you explain?
> 
> My point is that there are many more people that believe in God, compared to the Atheists or any other sect or form of spirituality.
> 
> ~PEACE~


See? Why did you pretend to know what you were talking about?

Saying "There are more theists than agnostics" doesn't neccessarilly follow because theists can *be* agnostics. You are not one or the other, that's to say, you don't have to be agnostic OR a theist. You can be both.

An agnostic theist believes in god, but *doens't claim* to know god exists for certain. 

A gnostic theist believes in god, and claims to *know *god exists for certain.

An agnostic atheist doens't believe in god, and doesn't claim to *know* god doesn't exist.

A gnostic atheist doesn't believe in god, and claims to *know* god *doesn't* exist foir certain.


I would assume, that most theists *do* happen to be gnostic or at least claim to be.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No greasing loads down the toilet for Me. I jerked off right in My bed there.
> 
> Im glad to be back but I miss all of My friends I made in the mental hospital, to be honest.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Dude, If you feel more comfortable there, just tell them your Christ complex gave birth to a God complex, and you need to stay longer! You should have real life friends, even if they're craycray! God bless yourself


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> See? Why did you pretend to know what you were talking about?
> 
> Saying "There are more theists than agnostics" doesn't neccessarilly follow because theists can *be* agnostics. You are not one or the other, that's to say, you don't have to be agnostic OR a theist. You can be both.
> 
> ...


You actually gave two seperate definitions for "gnostic theist". I assume you meant "gnostic atheist" for your second definition.

Beef, are you a gnostic Atheist? Are you certain God doesnt exist? I know youre and Atheist, but what kind of Atheist are you? Or are you an Agnostic Atheist? and you dont believe God exists but youre not sure?

In My opinion, regardless if youre an Agnostic Atheist, Agnostic Agnostic, or Agnostic Theist, youre still a form of Agnostic even though there are different types. Agnostic anything is the minority compared to Believers. A lot of people dont even know what an Agnostic even is.

Edit- And a lot of people dont know what a gnostic is either.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 3, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Dude, If you feel more comfortable there, just tell them your Christ complex gave birth to a God complex, and you need to stay longer! You should have real life friends, even if they're craycray! God bless yourself


Youre right, I need more friends. Its hard to make good friends, in My opinion. Im a friendly person and I usually get along fine with others but I dont hang out with people enough.

I dont want to go back to the mental hospital, its so boring, but I do miss the company. I had a lot of laughs while I was there.

I get My chance to socialize when I blog, pathetic, I know, but its better then nothing.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You actually gave two seperate definitions for "gnostic theist". I assume you meant "gnostic atheist" for your second definition.
> 
> Beef, are you a gnostic Atheist? Are you certain God doesnt exist? I know youre and Atheist, but what kind of Atheist are you? Or are you an Agnostic Atheist? and you dont believe God exists but youre not sure?
> 
> ...


Agnostic agnostic is not a thing. 

Agnostic/gnostic is in reference to knowledge, while atheist/theist is in reference to belief. 

Agnostic agnostic would be like saying, 'I'm not sure what I believe, and I'm not sure if god exists', which isn't possible. You either believe, or you do not believe; there is no middle ground. Just like there is no 'kind-of' pregnant, you either are or are not pregnant. An easier way of going about it is this; if you can't definitevely say *"I believe in god"*, you are an atheist. This includes, I'm not sure.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> One atheist in the booby hatch, but many believers. Interesting correlation...


 Big ol huge like


----------



## mudminer (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahright. I've been gone fer about a week. So......who the fuck deleted the "like" button? How does a "like" button even get deleted? sheesh!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 4, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Ahright. I've been gone fer about a week. So......who the fuck deleted the "like" button? How does a "like" button even get deleted? sheesh!


<<<Like>>>

That's how im doing it from now on. Fuck it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 4, 2014)

It's temp gone because it crashes the system somehow. They're fixing it, then re-installing it, is my understanding.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 4, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> <<<Like>>>
> 
> That's how im doing it from now on. Fuck it.


....Like....


----------



## mudminer (Feb 4, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's temp gone because it crashes the system somehow. They're fixing it, then re-installing it, is my understanding.


....Like....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2014)

the like feature will soon be replaced with a lick button. tread wisely.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> the like feature will soon be replaced with a lick button. tread wisely.


<<Lick>>>>>>>>


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

No wonder you don't have friends. Your A Mess. Smoke some herb and think of what in front of you. How old are you sir. Man you need some help, from family not doctors.


----------

